# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Trx2 v Renokin

## thejdizzle

Why on earth is there more talk about trx2 rather than renokin?

trx2 has no results! at least renokin does. Renokin is made by a big company too. 

Trx2's money back guarantee is a complete joke, you haft to return unused products within 60 days, hair takes at least 4 months to grow, so if you buy a years supply and dont see results after 4 months you cannot return the rest. complete joke.

----------


## KeepTheHair

dumb question

----------


## ThinFast

> Why on earth is there more talk about trx2 rather than renokin?
> 
> trx2 has no results! at least renokin does. Renokin is made by a big company too. 
> 
> Trx2's money back guarantee is a complete joke, you haft to return unused products within 60 days, hair takes at least 4 months to grow, so if you buy a years supply and dont see results after 4 months you cannot return the rest. complete joke.


 Why on earth would you buy a year's supply of anything without knowing first if it would work for *you*?  I bought a 3 month supply, will evaluate.  If there's anything promising, I will buy another 3 month supply and evaluate again.  If I don't feel that it's working, I will return anything I haven't consumed, but you have to give at least 5-6 months anyway.  I don't have a problem with the return policy.  Sure it'd be nice if it was longer, but I don't make up the rules.

I will mention that I took Propecia for 1 year under the program they had going that said if I didn't see any results (as confirmed by my prescribing doctor), I was entitled to a full refund for the entire year's worth of pills (over $800 USD).  Well those bastards claimed that they never received my initial Propecia Challenge paperwork and wouldn't honor my refund even though I did send it in and could still prove the start and end dates of when I took that crap.  You call TRX2's return policy a joke?  I call Propecia's a scam.

----------


## mlao

I agree I really want this to work but as I read the experiences everyone is having with this company I am having huge doubts. I really want to hear everybody six months from now saying this is a great addition to any regime.  Everything so far seems extremely suspicious. Lets hope I am wrong. If anyone from TRX2 is reading this forum I suggest you begin a dialog with people like Spencer Kobren because if it's a scam, word travels so fast amongst hair loss sufferers that I doubt you will be able to pay people to use this stuff.

----------


## ThinFast

Mlao, what experiences are you referring to?  Customer service was very good before the launch of the product, after the launch it has been iffy in regards to email respsones.  A few members have not received information back from TRX2 when asking about possible proprietary information and I believe someone asked if they could pick up the product directly from the lab.  While it would be nice to get a response, it's not unheard of for a company of any size to not respond to these types of emails.  I don't know if this stuff will work, but I think the hypersensitivity over the few things that members are picking on is premature.

----------


## mlao

> Mlao, what experiences are you referring to?  Customer service was very good before the launch of the product, after the launch it has been iffy in regards to email respsones.  A few members have not received information back from TRX2 when asking about possible proprietary information and I believe someone asked if they could pick up the product directly from the lab.  While it would be nice to get a response, it's not unheard of for a company of any size to not respond to these types of emails.  I don't know if this stuff will work, but I think the hypersensitivity over the few things that members are picking on is premature.


 Like I said I really want it to work but as I began to read their shipping policies especially in regards to the US (where I live) the price for delivery is prohibitive. I frequently order CDs, DVDs and books from Europe and the UK and have never seen charges like the ones TRX2 charges. 
Notice also they will not return the cost of shipping. They are asking people to take a giant leap of faith without providing any real proof that it works.
When Mereck and Upjohn introduced Propecia and Rogaine respectively they provided photo evidence of its efficacy. 
I know there are people on this forum who say photo documentation can be retouched but if the product works posting it can only help sales.
In addition if it is such a superior product why don't they employ an American distributor.
I hope in six months from now there is nothing but great reviews regarding this product and if there is I will go for it.  until then I can only take a wait and see attitude.

----------


## ThinFast

^^^ I understand where you're coming from.  I don't normally buy things shipped out of the EU and I also live in the U.S.  After the currency conversion rate, shipping to me in the D.C. metro area is just under $50 for a 3 month supply.  Depending on exchange rates, I'd assume it will always cost around that.  As someone who has had no luck with other pills such as Propecia and Avodart, I figured I'd try this out.  It comes out to be about as expensive as Propecia and much cheaper than the Avodart.  It couldn't possibly be less effective in my case.

----------


## mlao

> ^^^ I understand where you're coming from.  I don't normally buy things shipped out of the EU and I also live in the U.S.  After the currency conversion rate, shipping to me in the D.C. metro area is just under $50 for a 3 month supply.  Depending on exchange rates, I'd assume it will always cost around that.  As someone who has had no luck with other pills such as Propecia and Avodart, I figured I'd try this out.  It comes out to be about as expensive as Propecia and much cheaper than the Avodart.  It couldn't possibly be less effective in my case.


 Like I say I really want it to work so I am keeping my fingers crossed. Please keep us updated on your progress. Good Luck!

----------


## thejdizzle

> dumb question


 explain why that is a dumb question? Renokin at least has a plausible mechanism of action, and it puzzle me why something as clearly a scam as trx2 has gotten such hype.


the rant about the guarantee was just an aside...

i hope im wrong about trx2...

----------


## KeepTheHair

renokin has been around for quite some time(under other names). It doesn't work. We don't know if trx2 does.

----------


## Thinning@30

> renokin has been around for quite some time(under other names). It doesn't work. We don't know if trx2 does.


 What other names has renokin been sold under?  I haven't been able to find much information on it.  Renokin's website is impressive, and the causal mechanisms behind seem much more plausible that TRX2, but if it is just another scam I would like to know.

----------


## reset

As for TRX2, its all speculation as the product was just released. We`re going to have to wait. 
As for Renokin, i checked through different hair loss forums but there`s a lot of contradictory information on price and effectiveness. A few posters have already tried and written it off. One poster wrote he saw some minimal regrowth.

Questions: Just how much does Renokin cost? When was it released?

----------


## thejdizzle

> renokin has been around for quite some time(under other names). It doesn't work. We don't know if trx2 does.


 you are refereing to dermaheal:

Main Ingredients:
Rh-Oligopeptide-2 (IGF-1), Rh-Polypeptide-1 (bFGF), Rh-Polypeptide-9 (VEGF), Rh-Polypeptide-11 (aFGF), Copper Tripeptide-1, Octapeptide-2 (Prohairin ß4), Hyaluronic Acid, Biotin, Arginine, 2-O-Ethyl Ascorbic Acid, Polygala Tenuifolia Root Extract, Portulaca Oleracea Extract, Pleurotus Multiflorus Root Extract, Thuja Orientalis Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Leaf Extract, Multi-vitamins and Amino Acids

Renokin have different active ingredients...if you could be arsed checking.
I think its been out since the summer but i'm not 100% sure.

----------


## thejdizzle

I have been on renokin since jan 5th and i am actually very encouraged. it looks like lots of the little miniaturized hairs on my temples are orientated up now. im not sure if they are longer, but they seem to be standing to attention. There is also one new black hair about two cm away from my hair line, its tiny but the fact its black is a good sign i think...

i know its early but already its been better than minox for me. In terms of shedding, it seems to be the same as usual, i dont really shed, i just miniaturize. Il keep you updated.    :Smile:

----------


## thejdizzle

I should also add, that i have just started trx2 as of yesterday. so determining the cause of change might be tricky, but im not bothered if i start seeing results.

----------

